# SHORT NOTICE - Harrisburg - Friday 3/2/07



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.abcbrew.com/index_flash.htm

So far just Bonggoy, IHT and Myself, but all are welcome.

Greg and I will probably get there 7:00-ish, Ronnie may be a hair late, but shoudl be a good time.

I'll bring some goodies with me.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

awesome! now there are 4 of us!


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

I wish I had known sooner, I came home for the weekend. Keep me in mind for future endeavors if you don't mind.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Too bad you guys aren't going to the Gettysburg location, I'd be a very strong maybe. It's only an hour and a half from me then.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

I may be out, fiance sprung plans on me.......  :c , there just aren't enough emoticons for this. I have 20 hours to develop an escape plan. Working OT at work is sounding good.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Nooner said:


> http://www.abcbrew.com/index_flash.htm
> 
> So far just Bonggoy, IHT and Myself, but all are welcome.
> 
> ...


bump for a final call(by me)


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I tried to place reservation. No good. Apparently they are celebrating the Irish Festival today. Should be fun.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> I tried to place reservation. No good. Apparently they are celebrating the Irish Festival today. Should be fun.


I talked to the gal on the phone - she said to call when we are on the way and she'll set aside a high-top for us - I dunno if she was full of it or not, but either way we'll work something out!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> I tried to place reservation. No good. Apparently they are celebrating the Irish Festival today. Should be fun.


Are drinks free for the Irish?


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

raisin said:


> Are drinks free for the Irish?


You'd probably get at least one free(to you) drink.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

damn, i missed this thread, but didn't miss the party!!!


BIG SUPER HUGE FUGGIN THANKS to Nooner for picking me up, and the same goes for bonggoy for all the gifts. i had a blast, although my throat is sore from trying to yell over the tunes in the background.

pat, thanks a lot for the tobacco samples. ronnie, thanks for the cigars. and thanks to both of you for driving so far just to see me and have some great conversation.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I had a blast as well. beer was good. cigars was good. tobacco was good. but as they say in the old country, company was even better. 

Greg, it was pleasure to finally meet you. You are one cool guy to hang out with, notwithstanding your culinary quirkiness. hehehe. The drive was definitely worth it. Let me know the next time you are in the area, we wil definitely hook up again.

Pat, thanks for the tobacco. I'm too new with pipes to appreciate them but those were really good. Very smooth. 

Btw Greg, were you able to find the c-u-s-a-n-o? I heard they were really good and pretty hard to find. not to mention pricey. You would expect that from tobacco that is 12 years old.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bonggoy said:


> Btw Greg, were you able to find the c-u-s-a-n-o? I heard they were really good and pretty hard to find. not to mention pricey. You would expect that from tobacco that is 12 years old.


i will make it my life-long search to find the "best cigar" around. the rarest of rare, C-U-S-A-N-O! i better start saving now, they could be very pricey.


----------

